# single use



## micawber999 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am looking for somewhere to buy single use products to sell powder face mask. Can someone please help!!!


----------



## Genny (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't think I understand what you're asking.  What kind of single use products are you looking for?  Are you looking for packaging?


----------



## micawber999 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes I am looking for packaging, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 7, 2013)

You can try the packaging tab on wholesale supplies plus' website or elements bath & beauty's site.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 7, 2013)

Check in the bead section at craft stores you can usually find small siplock bags!


----------



## micawber999 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. I found what I was looking for. It was Eco tubes push up paper containers sold by Eco Vision.


----------

